# Ein trailtaugliches Kokua Jumper



## alles-fahrer (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo allerseits! 

Mein Jüngster ist zwar noch nicht ganz ein Jahr alt, hat aber bereits mehrere Gelände-Zweiräder die auf ihn warten .
Im Hintergrund könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie meine Frau mit den Augen rollt .

Seine größeren Geschwister sind gerade dabei durch einige liebevoll handaufgezogene Kinder-MTBs durchzuwachsen, die er später vererbt kriegen wird. Also dachte ich mir dass er wenigstens einmal auch in den Genuss eines eigenen Neurades kommen soll. Außerdem möchte ich versuchen ihm den Einstieg so leicht wie möglich zu machen, damit er nicht all zu lange unter dem Vorsprung seiner Geschwister leiden muss. Aktuell freundet er sich gerade mit seinem Pucky "Wutsch" an.

Als ich vor ein paar Monaten bei einem Händler über ein neues Jumper für schlappe 100€ stolperte konnte ich nicht anders als zuzugreifen. Meine besagte bessere Hälfte stellte ich vor vollendete Tatsachen, und das bewährte Cruzee Laufrad wurde verkauft. 






Bei seinem großen Bruder habe ich nach dem Umstieg auf ein Fahrrad viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen dass es sich besser über Hoppel-Poppel fährt wenn man auf dem Rad steht. Das lange sitzen auf dem Laufrad davor hatte sich tief eingebrannt. Daher möchte ich es jetzt mal mit Fußrasten probieren. 
Und sollte das fruchten, und der kleine gerne im stehen auf seinem Jumper fahren, dann wird er eine Bremse brauchen. 

Das sind also die zwei größten Punkte die ich anpassen will. Beides für sich wurde bereits mehrfach gemacht, aber nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle .

Für das Thema Bremse steht nämlich der wichtige Punkt der winzigen Hände im Weg. Der Jumper-Lenker ist mit 30mm Griffdicke nämlich so fett, dass mein Kleiner gerade so herumgreifen kann.

An Rest-Reichweite für Bremshebel ist da nicht im Traum zu denken. 

Aber zum Glück gibt's auch dafür eine kindgerechte Lösung, in Form des 19mm-Lenkers von Kubike. Den gibt es mit den passenden 19mm Bremshebeln beim Kubike-Händler als "Ersatzteile" für ca. 27€. Allerdings nur in 25,4mm Klemmmaß, weshalb noch die Adapter-Shims für ca. 2,3€ aus China dazu kommen. 





Zu meiner großen Freude konnte der Kleine damit auf Anhieb lenker und Bremshebel richtig greifen. 
Die passenden Griffe von Kubike sind leider so dick, dass der ganze Vorteil gleich wieder flöten geht - auch hier will also noch eine passende Lösung gefunden sein. 

Die Befestigung der V-Brake selbst möchte ich möglichst minimalistisch halten, da sowohl Fahrer-Gewicht als auch die auftretenden Kräfte sehr gering sein werden. Außerdem möchte ich nicht mehr Geld und Zeit investieren als unbedingt nötig um die gewünschte Funktionalität zu erreichen. 

Das soll also ein höchst pragmatischer Umbau werden, bei dem es mir in erster Linie um Funktion und Ergonomie geht. Liebevoll bis in die letzte Schraube gepimpte Jumper gibt es schon etliche - mit denen könnte der Kurze aber nicht in Neukölln zur Kita fahren .

P.S.: Das ist mein erster Auf-/Umbau-Tread, seid bitte nett zu mir .


----------



## Roelof (11. Februar 2020)

@ Griffe: ich finde die dünnen Schaumstoffüberzüge für Trekking-Komfortlenker praktisch und günstig, oder good ol' Lenkerband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (12. Februar 2020)

Roelof schrieb:


> @ Griffe: ich finde die dünnen Schaumstoffüberzüge für Trekking-Komfortlenker praktisch und günstig, oder good ol' Lenkerband.


Die Schaumstoffüberzieher habe ich mir angesehen, aber die waren entweder zu dick, oder der innen-Durchmesser für 19mm zu groß. Lenkerband steht mit auf der Liste, aber vorher möchte ich noch testen ob sich Rennrad-Schlauch eventuell eignet.


----------



## Chillischote (12. Februar 2020)

Lenkerband for the win...
Dämpfung nach Bedarf, geringes Gewicht, geringe Dicke.




wohl gemerkt, mit nem alten, nicht zuuu leichten Lenker aus der Restekiste...
215 g mit Vorbau und 26 mm Griffdicke mit 22 mm Lenker und Lenkerband.


----------



## alles-fahrer (12. Februar 2020)

Mein Plan ist die Bremssockel in die Hinterbauschwinge zu schrauben, und sie mit einer Schraube von der Rückseite zu unterstützen. 
Leider fehlte in meiner Sammlung dafür bisher noch jegliches Werkzeug, deshalb habe ich mir ein günstiges Gewindeschnitt-Set in der Bucht geordert:



Leider zeigte die darin enthaltene Gewindelehre aber direkt dass die enthaltenen m10x1,5er Gewindeschneider nicht passen werden - die Sockel haben m10x1,25.



Also werde ich die fehlende Größe nachbestellen, und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2020)

Morgen,

wo soll denn das Gewinde für den Bremssockel genau rein? An der Schwinge selbst ist dafür auf jeden Fall kein Material. 
Ich habe jeweils ein Loch in die Schwinge gebohrt und Gewindenieten eingezogen. Als Verdrehsicherung habe ich 2k-Kleber vorher auf die Gewindenieten gemacht.

Schau mal hier rein, da ist das Kokua von meinem Großen und es ist ein echt toller Thread mit vielen Infos und tollen Leuten. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## alles-fahrer (13. Februar 2020)

Danke @Robby2107 den Thread kenne ich, da habe ich mich auch inspirieren lassen . Wollte mich dort nur nicht so sehr mit meiner länglichen Aufbaudokumentation ausbreiten - daher dieser separate Thread. 

Das mit den Gewindenieten hatte ich auch gelesen. Gute Methode! Allerdings bräuchte ich dazu noch die passende Nietzange, und die wäre mir für den einmaligen Einsatz zu teuer. Ich hoffe dass die ca. 1-1,5 Gewindesteigungen in Verbindung mit der Schraube von der Rückseite ausreichen.


----------



## malutki (17. Februar 2020)

die blindnieten kann man auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug einziehen, schau mal bei youtube, gibts paar videos dazu.


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2020)

Warum keine Disc wie an meinem kleinen?


----------



## Raininho13 (17. Februar 2020)

Diese Frage müsstest du selbst beantworten ???


----------



## alles-fahrer (17. Februar 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Warum keine Disc wie an meinem kleinen?


Technisch natürlich schön und reizvoll - aber: Mit meinen Mitteln noch schwieriger umzusetzen, teurer, und etwas mehr Verletzungspotential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (17. Februar 2020)

malutki schrieb:


> die blindnieten kann man auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug einziehen, schau mal bei youtube, gibts paar videos dazu.


Danke für den Tipp. Wieder was gelernt 




Ich halte allerdings meine angedachte Methode tendenziell für etwas besser bezüglich der Abstützung. Mal sehen ... morgen sind die Sockel dran.


----------



## alles-fahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Da uns gerade eine Grippe zu schaffen macht gehts langsamer als geplant voran - aber jetzt ist die Bremse dran.

Erst anhalten für die Position:

Dann körnen und bohren - leider ohne Entspannung und Standbohrmaschine:

Erst durchgehend 5mm, dann für den Sockel auf der Oberseite mit 8mm.

Sockel-Gewinde geschnitten:


Sockel eingeschraubt und von hinten mit einer M6er Schraube festgeschraubt:

Beide Seiten fest:


Griffe aus doppelt gelegtem RR-Schlauch aus dem ich das Talkum rausgewaschen habe - dünn, festsitzend und griffig.   


Bremszangen sind dran, und der Zug innen verlegt. Aufgrund der Radien weniger leichtgängig als gehofft, aber dank eines alten Powercordz Zugs noch Kleinkind-geeignet. 


Wenn man genau hinschaut ist erkennbar dass eine höhere Genauigkeit beim Bohren wünschenswert gewesen wäre ... tut aber der Funktion keinen Abbruch ;-).


Soweit, so gut. Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken bezüglich der Fußrasten.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. Februar 2020)

Wie verhält sich die Bremse beim Einfedern?


----------



## Kati (20. Februar 2020)

Die Schlauchgriffe finde ich ja mal innovativ ?
Fußrasten bot ja hier schon jemand fertig an. Schau mal im Bikemarkt. Oder willst du selber bauen?


----------



## Chillischote (20. Februar 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Soweit, so gut. Jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken bezüglich der Fußrasten.



Wenn ich meinen Senf dazu geben darf...:

lass es erstmal... sind zwar vermeintlich leicht an der Drehachse zu befestigen, aber müssen gegen Lockern gesichtert werden und wenn ich mir anschaue was mit den Beinen passiert auf den doch kurzen Rollstücken, werden die Füße nicht in diese Gegend kommen, sondern eher auf der Schwinge abgelegt werden.

Ich vermute bis die Pegs richtig genutzt werden,ist das echte Fahrrad schon interessanter.

der Uwe

p.s. stimmt, die gibt es schon fertig im Bikemarkt, von jemandem, der sich da schon Gedanken gemacht hat und die aus Kunststoff dreht...


----------



## alles-fahrer (20. Februar 2020)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich die Bremse beim Einfedern?


Unauffällig. Die Biegerichtung der Schlaufe ist ja quasi vorgegeben. 


Kati schrieb:


> Die Schlauchgriffe finde ich ja mal innovativ ?
> Fußrasten bot ja hier schon jemand fertig an. Schau mal im Bikemarkt. Oder willst du selber bauen?


Die Dinger kenne ich. Sind für meinen Geschmack aber etwas klein, und viel zu weit oben. Ich möchte für einen tieferen Schwerpunkt etwas runter, und habe da schon eine passende Idee. Nur umsetzen muss ich das noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillischote (20. Februar 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Die Dinger kenne ich. Sind für meinen Geschmack aber etwas klein, und viel zu weit oben. Ich möchte für einen tieferen Schwerpunkt etwas runter, und habe da schon eine passende Idee. Nur umsetzen muss ich das noch.



Weiter unten ist besser, das stimmt... aber dann leidet die Bodenfreiheit.
Mein kleiner fährt gerne Treppen und Stufen, da ist das "Tretlager"jetzt schon recht tief.
Evtl. wären "Axle-Pegs" etwas... ich weiß aber nicht ob die den Füßen im Weg wären.


----------



## alles-fahrer (20. Februar 2020)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Weiter unten ist besser, das stimmt... aber dann leidet die Bodenfreiheit.
> Mein kleiner fährt gerne Treppen und Stufen, da ist das "Tretlager"jetzt schon recht tief.
> Evtl. wären "Axle-Pegs" etwas... ich weiß aber nicht ob die den Füßen im Weg wären.


Bevor Treppenstufen auf dem Programm stehen wird vermutlich der Umstieg aufs 12er Voltage JR anstehen. Mal sehen wie er sich entwickelt  .


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Februar 2020)

@alles-fahrer 
Täusch` Dich da mal nicht. 
Wenn er einmal auf den Geschmack gekommen ist wird überall runter gepoltert.


----------



## Chillischote (21. Februar 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Bevor Treppenstufen auf dem Programm stehen wird vermutlich der Umstieg aufs 12er Voltage JR anstehen. Mal sehen wie er sich entwickelt  .



Also zwischen 18 und 20 Monaten waren Treppen schon im Programm... 12" Radl wird wohl erst mit 30-36 Monaten gehen... da ist also noch ein Delta dazwischen.

Ich habe übrigens sogar den kleinen unteren Überstand des Sattelrohrs abgesägt, weil er immer damit hängen geblieben ist.




Das ist der Vergleich Original zu "bearbeitet":




Beobachte das mal bei euch, aber nimm nicht zu früh die Bodenfreiheit weg. Stufen, Treppen, Bordsteinkanten, Steine, Wellen sind deutkich interessanter zu fahren als glatter Feldweg.

der Uwe


----------

